# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  ساخت صفحه 404

## mo7300

سلام 

وقتی return NotFound() رو می زنم یه صفحه خالی رو نشون میده
میخوام یه صفحه مثل این لینک داشته باشم بدون تغییر لینک یه عکس رو نشون بده

----------


## jaykob

سلام 

داخل این لینک توضیح داده کاملا

----------

